# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Real Decreto 817/2015 (Calidad de las aguas)

## Avioneto

Buenas a todos!!

Hoy ha sido publicado en el Boletín Oficial del Estado el Real Decreto 817/2015, de 11 de septiembre, por el que se establecen los criterios de seguimiento y evaluación del estado de las aguas superficiales y las normas de calidad ambiental.

Podéis encontrarlo en este link:

https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2015/09/...-2015-9806.pdf


Por si a alguien le resulta de interés.

Un abrazo!  :Smile:

----------

F. Lázaro (12-sep-2015),frfmfrfm (12-sep-2015),Jonasino (12-sep-2015),Los terrines (12-sep-2015),NoRegistrado (13-sep-2015),perdiguera (13-sep-2015),termopar (13-sep-2015),Varanya (12-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Por si a alguien le resulta de interés.
> 
> Un abrazo!


Pues si entre "alguien" me cuentas, ya tienes uno. Muchas gracias y el tema merece una lectura reposada

----------


## NoRegistrado

La DMA también toca ese tema y se la pasan por el forro todas las administraciones.
Gracias por el aporte, mañana la leeré con detenimiento.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

